# comodo firewall and avg free



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

I wonder if anyone has experience of the Comodo Personal Firewall, particularly with it's compatability with AVG Free.
.
Running XP SP2, and previously with Zone Alarm Free
.
I downloaded Comodo (long with my favourite version of ZoneAlarm Free just in case) to my desktop, uninstalled ZoneAlarm, re-booted and

installed Comodo, rebooted.
.
All went ok and I started to grant permissions for internet access to the various relevant programmes. Again, all was well until it came to

AVG, both the e-mail scanner and the update manager, when Comodo told me that they were trying to access the internet and did I want to

allow that.
What worries me is that although Comodo describes the prog as AVG, it describes the "parent" as AVQ (with a Q)
.
I thought that my AVG had been corrupted by some super nasty calling itself AVQ, and that as a consequence all my anti-virus sweeps etc

were to no avail.
.
So, downloaded, installed and updated a fresh AVG Free, only to find Comodo gives the same "parent" report.
.
Is there something wrong with Comodo or with AVG or is this correct and par for the course.
.
As a second issue the SP2 security Centre used to tell me that "Zone Alaram" was on and working, now it tells me only that "a firewall" is

on and working. Again, is this normal behaviour with XP/Comodo.
.
Any advices gratefully received.
.
I should add that I have for the moment reversed the procedure and gone back to Zone Alarm, but I really like Comodo and would like to use it. Plus, all the reviews rate it as superior to ZA.


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

i used zone alarm with my win98, and enjoyed it. however, with my xp, pages didn't display, and it was the cause. there is a procedure with the uninstallation that requires deleting several files, and editing the registry. just in case you didn't already know that.
if the AVQ snafuu happened immediately after installation of one or the other, i think it was a tech-typo. you might want to try uninstalling the AVG, installing comodo, then reinstalling AVG. if it still says AVQ, i think it means AVG and you're ok.
those programmes should work well together. i have heard good things about comodo, and AVG is a solid programme that's light on resources.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Comodo Firewall Pro is very good. Also, Comodo has acquired BOClean and will release a rebranded version next week.


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

Thank you both, ejames82 and spysentinal, for the courtesy of your replies.

I had not thought to uninstall AVG prior to installing Comodo, had merely disabled it for the duration. 
But I will try again following your advice, ejames82, and will let you know how things go.

Thank you again, both, for your comments.


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

ejames82, your advice was spot on, all now up and running good style.

Thank you very much.


----------



## 041607 (Feb 11, 2007)

I use AVG Anti-Malware with the XP firewall, a great combination. I have used the XP firewall since Windows XP hit the market and have never been compromised by a worm or port exploit, the XP firewall provides excellent inbound protection, outbound monitoring has never been a concern for me, your mileage may vary...


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have used Comodo Firewall and AVG for over six months with no problems. I think I had one minor glitch with Comodo very early on but not in reference to AVG. It was solved with a visit to the Comodo FAQ's on their forum.


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

Hello Wally and Madaro, and thanks for your posts.
Sorry, too, for the delay in replying.

I am afraid that I dumped Comodo and went back to Zone Alarm. 
Comodo gave permission to three progs to access the internet without my ok.
The three were all secure programs, spywareblaster, spybot s+d and ad-aware but I reckon it should have asked.

Also, the avg mail scanner requested access, I said yes and clicked on the "remember this" button, but Comodo asked the same question everytime I scanned the mails and despite my telling it to remember my ok, it forgot. So I finished up with the avg mail scanner showing seventeen times in the applications tab in Comodo.

Comodo was obviously not happy with me, so it has gone.

Pity, I rather liked it.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

madaro said:


> ...the XP firewall provides excellent inbound protection, outbound monitoring has never been a concern for me, your mileage may vary...


It should matter - that's the problem with the XP firewall - no monitoring of outbound traffic. If a trojan manages to invade your system, it can send out info without your knowledge. You need a good firewall that monitors inbound *and* outbound traffic.


----------



## 041607 (Feb 11, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> It should matter - that's the problem with the XP firewall - no monitoring of outbound traffic. If a trojan manages to invade your system, it can send out info without your knowledge. You need a good firewall that monitors inbound *and* outbound traffic.


Glaswegian, I periodically check outbound connections using other tools, I like the integration of the XP firewall, third party firewalls eat up to many resources and intefere with system performance.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

madaro said:


> Glaswegian, I periodically check outbound connections using other tools, I like the integration of the XP firewall, third party firewalls eat up to many resources and intefere with system performance.


That's good - just wanted to make the point for users less experienced than yourself.


----------

